# Any possibility of a male only forum, like the chicks have?



## beau_safken (Apr 18, 2006)

Sometimes I think we need our own space to discuss stuff.  I know we have a wonderful amount of wonderful intelligent woman, but sometimes its nice to leave the sugar at home.  :idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2006)

I've said I'd set one up, but: no porn, no nekid pics, no fart jokes.
Seems to be little interest with those restrictions.
Dunno why.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 18, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Sometimes I think we need our own space to discuss stuff.  I know we have a wonderful amount of wonderful intelligent woman, but sometimes its nice to leave the sugar at home.  :idunno:



umm...what is this "sugar" you speak of?


----------



## rutherford (Apr 18, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> umm...what is this "sugar" you speak of?


 
Makes me think of Evil Dead.  "Gimme some sugar, Baby!"


I likes mine a bit salty, really.


----------



## RoninPimp (Apr 18, 2006)

> no porn, no nekid pics, no fart jokes.


-This is why the internet was created imo...


----------



## Sam (Apr 18, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Sometimes I think we need our own space to discuss stuff. I know we have a wonderful amount of wonderful intelligent woman, but sometimes its nice to leave the sugar at home. :idunno:


 
whatever it is, post it in after dark. thats why its there.

and, as far as I know, there is not a forum here for birds of any nature.


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 18, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> and, as far as I know, there is not a forum here for birds of any nature.


 
Check the female martial arts section in the stickies

True that, no pron and all sucks but thats life.  Its just nice to have only dudes opinions sometimes.  Some issues are just not up there in the priority list for female input.


----------



## Sam (Apr 18, 2006)

If its not on the priority list for female input, the females will ignore it.


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 18, 2006)

Not if it involves anything regarding chicks that drive you crazy, weird boobs, sex acts or pretty much anything of a questionable moral nature.


----------



## Sam (Apr 18, 2006)

...Why would you want to post something that was of a questionable moral nature?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 18, 2006)

I like to  have the lady's around it does make me happy.
Terry


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 18, 2006)

Because im a insensitive male.  Egotistical and tactless to boot for starters.  Sometimes I want to just drop the gloves and not have to cover all my tracks as to not piss off anyone and just be out with it.  Name me a woman that wouldnt be pissed if I said the best meal after an abortion is a egg mcmuffin after you dump her ***?  (Alla leykis)


----------



## Lisa (Apr 18, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> I like to  have the lady's around it does make me happy.
> Terry



:ladysman::ladysman::ladysman:

ahh...terry, you old smoothie you.


----------



## Sam (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, the place to do that isn't martial talk...

I would try bullshido, I think the atmosphere might be more to your liking.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 18, 2006)

Arite dude.

You need to chill.

You want a forum for that?  Bob sells private forums, you can certainly purchase one so you can have your own No Girls Allowed forum.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 18, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Because im a insensitive male. Egotistical and tactless to boot for starters. Sometimes I want to just drop the gloves and not have to cover all my tracks as to not piss off anyone and just be out with it. Name me a woman that wouldnt be pissed if I said the best meal after an abortion is a egg mcmuffin after you dump her ***? (Alla leykis)


 
I believe this is very tactless of you Sir and I'm not a woman!!!!
Terry


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 18, 2006)

Ahh I'm sorry.  Didn't think so many people would get offended  

Looks like ya can't even push a button without someone getting pissed and rushing to the rep button  

Honestly, I find it funny that someone could get pissed off from a post even when I quote Leykis for an example.  Guess its a difference in opinion but guess I should stay to everything that is surrounded by flowers and lace.  Don't want to lose any more rep points now from irritated wonderful happy people.


----------



## Sam (Apr 18, 2006)

smilies don't soften your words at all.


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 18, 2006)

Sorry hun but I dont know what to say to that.  

You were offended from the first sentence by the word "chicks", so little else I could say would make up for it.  

Either way, figure I better let this go as I'm gonna lose big time.  Everyone has a woman to go home to or already is one.


----------



## Sam (Apr 18, 2006)

Don't call me "hun".

Ever.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 18, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> smilies don't soften your words at all.


 
Agreed.

Beau, you would benefit from developing some tact... 

Sam, please stop arguing with him...


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 18, 2006)

See I know what this is all about....you all are just jealous of the LLR cabana boys...you just want your own......


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok ok, enough now folks.  really.  Dont make me turn this thread around and take it home.


----------



## barriecusvein (Apr 18, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> If its not on the priority list for female input, the females will ignore it.


then why bother having a female forum? surely if its not on the priority list for males, males will ignore it.

at the end of the day, sometimes us guys just really want to post about that really hot girl with the giant boobs. some girls might not wanna see that in the off topic forums, so where can we put it?


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 18, 2006)

barriecusvein said:
			
		

> then why bother having a female forum? surely if its not on the priority list for males, males will ignore it.
> 
> at the end of the day, sometimes us guys just really want to post about that really hot girl with the giant boobs. some girls might not wanna see that in the off topic forums, so where can we put it?


 
Thank you, That's exactly what I was thinking.  It's just tough for me to write it all down.  

Barriecusvein = Good person!


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok... fine.  Lets do this:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33019

Go Vote.  If enough men want it, We will do it.  It will fall under the rules bob stated above, also the privacy rules like the LLR, and you will need approval to join, just like the LLR.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 18, 2006)

Beau, if you want such a forum, it is fine with me.  If you men want this, go for it.

- Ceicei


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 18, 2006)

barriecusvein said:
			
		

> then why bother having a female forum? surely if its not on the priority list for males, males will ignore it.
> 
> at the end of the day, sometimes us guys just really want to post about that really hot girl with the giant boobs. some girls might not wanna see that in the off topic forums, so where can we put it?


 
I, for one, would like the chance to ask in an un-patrolled forum, who that little stinkpot is in your avatar pic? Hubba-hubba.

Dave


----------



## barriecusvein (Apr 18, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> I, for one, would like the chance to ask in an un-patrolled forum, who that little stinkpot is in your avatar pic? Hubba-hubba.
> 
> Dave


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: its rachael leigh cook of josie and the pussycats fame among other things (such an awesome movie!).

a perfect example of why we need a mens locker room, to discuss how mega hot she is!


----------

